# Wanting a pattern like this in English please



## Bleeps (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope someone can point me in the direction of same or similar pattern please as the russian version translated is very hard to follow.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Those are very cute. Wish I could help in finding the translation


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Similar - not free though
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tots-unisex-bubby-boots
Nice shaping on these - could be two colour too
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-baby-booties-3


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Did a reverse image search & got several websites; but all foreign. Did a Google translation which isn't the best; but perhaps you can figure out the basic construction by scrolling down the step-by-step photos. The first link is the link that was translated. The 2nd link below is a Pinterest picture that gives you the stitch counts in a photo in another language. However, it's easy to tell what stitches are required for the different numbers. You can also scroll down that Pinterest screen & see other similar booties that also have the photos with the stitch counts. Hope this helps; as that is all I could find at the moment. Perhaps another KP member will know where to get the complete pattern in English.

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.elisihobiler.com%2Fsis-isi-kolay-bebek-patigi-tarifi%2F

https://www.pinterest.fr/pin/856176579139652587/


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)




----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Really darling booties ! I hope you find one in English. ????


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Really darling booties ! I hope you find one in English. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I spotted these booties too , was going to try to work them out but then got side tracked with my knitalong , hope to try now Ive nearly finished , so will follow along see if I can get any tips


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I spotted these booties too , was going to try to work them out but then got side tracked with my knitalong , hope to try now Ive nearly finished , so will follow along see if I can get any tips


No doubt you will. Please let us know when you do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> No doubt you will. Please let us know when you do.


Ive got an idea that I've scribbled down now to see if it actually looks like the bootie when knit , in my head it should but that could just be wishful thinking and I could end up with a dish rag ????


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Bleeps said:


> I hope someone can point me in the direction of same or similar pattern please as the russian version translated is very hard to follow.


What are the Russian sites because the picture is Turkish.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

They are gorgeous ) will watch with interest.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> No doubt you will. Please let us know when you do.


Well I have the beginnings , doing the decreases now , and have to say its looking more like a bootie than a dishrag ????


----------



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

the original pattern is in portuguese; will this link helps you translated to Englisch? https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=nl&sl=pt&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Freceitatricofacil.blogspot.com%2F2017%2F12%2Fsapatinho-bebe-em-trico.html


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bootees-2
Booties asked for are reverse stockinette. Split top to form collar. Get book from library if you don't have it.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Debbie Bliss has several patterns that are quite similar.

This one in particular - https://www.ravelry.com/projects/WoolyWonders/cuff-bootees


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think I'm getting there , I didnt do the blue edging because I was concentrating on trying to get the increases and decreases , I'm now at the cuff trying to decide wether to make the cuff in the picture or just go for a ribbed one this time


----------



## Bleeps (Aug 16, 2011)

Gosh Swedenme you have done well - I do not have the patience to sit and work it out!!! I am off for eye surgery today so hope you can share your workings with us when I am back online....


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Blimey Sonja, you are clever figuring it out. Looking good )
Sue.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Blimey Sonja, you are clever figuring it out. Looking good )
> Sue.


Not perfect Sue , think I need to try different yarn and size needles but I'm happy with how the prototype turned out, something to mess about with once Ive done the last part to my knitalong ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not perfect Sue , think I need to try different yarn and size needles but I'm happy with how the prototype turned out, something to mess about with once Ive done the last part to my knitalong ????


They look great, Sonja, you're amazing


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I do love those! The two suggested from Ravelry are close, though. Good luck finding them!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

You are so clever!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Sonja, they are so cute. Great job.


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

those are great. When you are ready to share I would love to have the pattern please.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not perfect Sue , think I need to try different yarn and size needles but I'm happy with how the prototype turned out, something to mess about with once Ive done the last part to my knitalong ????


Gosh I think if you share this deciphered bootie pattern, you will have a lot of very happy and thankful knitters. Most especially, 'Knit Challenged' like me.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This has been a request on here before, and someone found the English version of the pattern. I can’t find it right now.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

All Free Knitting has 9 pages of booties. There is probably a similar one here.

https://www.allfreeknitting.com/task/search/search_term/booties/page/1


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not perfect Sue , think I need to try different yarn and size needles but I'm happy with how the prototype turned out, something to mess about with once Ive done the last part to my knitalong ????


A lot more perfect than mine would be. Please share with us.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

You are very clever to get this pattern worked out so quickly. They are lovely.


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

Would like to have pattern if shared. They are adorable. Thanks, Maggie


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Is there a pattern for this?


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm getting there , I didnt do the blue edging because I was concentrating on trying to get the increases and decreases , I'm now at the cuff trying to decide wether to make the cuff in the picture or just go for a ribbed one this time


Wow, great job!


----------

